# Notebook für Uni -800€



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*Notebook für Uni -800€*

Guten Morgen

Wie im Titel zu sehen suche ich ein Notebook fuer die Uni.
Es sollte folgende Eigenschaften haben:

Gute Tastatur
Wenn möglich guter Bildschirm
SSD
Lange Akkulaufzeit
Möglichst dünn
13 zoll

Ich brauche das Notebook fuer Office arbeiten, in der Vorlesung mitschreiben (deshalb möglichst dünn und leicht da die Tische nicht gerade die größten sind) und parallel hin und wieder surfen.

Es waere super wenn mir hier jemand en Tipp geben könnte welches sich da anbieten würde. 
Wie gesagt mein Budget liegt bei bis zu 800euro. Günstiger ist natürlich besser.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Mein Tipp den ich auch aus einem anderen Thread (Schnelle Entscheidungshilfe - HP Envy 13 / Schenker S306) hier bestätigt bekommen habe:

HP ENVY - 13-ab001ng - HP Store Deutschland

Melde dich als Student an und mit Gutscheincode HPELFUNIGL16 für 760€ zu haben. Glaub mehr Leistung bei dem Gewicht und Größe wirst du nicht bekommen für das Geld.
Hat alles was du brauchst: Theoretisch bis 14 Stunden Akku, 256GB SSD, Full HD, sehr dünn, mit 1,3kg ultra leicht, 13 Zoll, aktuelle 7. Intel Generation, beleuchtete Tastatur

Habs selber eben bestellt


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Das sieht doch Mal ganz vernünftig aus o.o
Wie lange hält der Akku ungefähr? Hab dazu nix gefunden und mit kwh kann ich leider nix anfangen...


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Bezahlbar per PayPal? Bin aktuell nur am Handy und kann nicht nachschauen.


----------



## flotus1 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Hier ein Test: Test HP Envy 13-d020ng Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Die Akkulaufzeiten sehen ganz brauchbar aus, zumal im Kaby-Lake Modell der Akku laut Angaben von HP noch etwas größer ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Der Test ist vom Vorgängermodell, dieses hier hat einen deutlich größeren Akku. Habe in einem Newsartikel von theoretischen 14 Stunden gelesen weswegen ichbei Office/wlan/surfen 9-10 Stunden als realistisch einschätze. 

Ist bezahlbar per Paypal und sogar völlig umsonst statt die üblichen 1,3 oder 1,5%


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Wie lange gilt das Angebot? Bin erst in 2h Zuhause und würde dann genauer schauen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Der Gutscheincode ist bis zum 11.11. gültig


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Hat jemand eventuell noch einen günstigeren Vorschlag?


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Das kommt drauf an was du haben möchtest. Selbe Leistung und selbe Verarbeitung/Gewicht usw wirst du nirgendwo günstiger bekommen als diese 760€. Da wirst du irgendwo Abstriche machen müssen definitiv.


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt...
Ich hab mich jetzt mit meiner studenten email angemeldet...
aber ich musste ja nirgends en Passwort angeben, wie logge ich mich da denn jetzt bitte ein.


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Hier ein Test: Test HP Envy 13-d020ng Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Die Akkulaufzeiten sehen ganz brauchbar aus, zumal im Kaby-Lake Modell der Akku laut Angaben von HP noch etwas größer ist.



Zu dem Testbericht...
Dort steht das man im BIOS zuerst die Option ausstellen muss das die Lüfter permanent laufen. Ist dies in irgent einer Art schädlich für das Notebook? Ich würde diese Option naemlich dann gerne ausschalten da ein permanentes Summen während der Vorlesung nicht umbedingt von Vorteil ist.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Schreibe gerade mit dem Lenovo Yoga 500-14IBD. Ist ein super Ding. Leise, dünn, gutes Display (leider spiegelnd), schnell und mit ner 128GB SSD bestückt. War im Angebot für 430€ und bietet nen i3 5005U, 4GB RAM und Touchscreen. 

Zum Tablet dazu gabs die Windows App "Drawboard PDF". Dazu kann ich einfach nur sagen, dass es super ist, da man damit die PDFs bearbeiten kann, die die Profs hochladen.
Die Akkulaufzeit ist vielleicht nicht der Knaller, aber ausreichend für Officebetrieb. 
Hab aus Jux noch CS6 draufgeknallt, läuft alles tadellos.

EDIT: Ups, hab leider überlesen, dass du ein 13" Gerät suchst .


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

So also der Testbericht gilt immer noch für das Vorgängermodell! Wie das bei dem neuen Modell ist kann zumindestens ich dir noch nicht sagen. Ich denke allerdings nicht das der Lüfter in irgendeiner Art und Weise stören wird oder unter geringer Last überhaupt hörbar ist. 

Du musst dich mit deiner uni email anmelden und dann auf den link in der bestätigungsemail klicken. erst damit wird die registrierung abgeschlossen und auch ein passwort wird dort festgelegt.

An den über mir: Für den Preis mag das ja ein ganz gutes Teil zu tun allerdings liegt das etwas sehr außerhalb des Budget. Warum also auf so viel Leistung verzichten? Dann könnte man genauso gut argumentieren das der TE seine PDF Dokumente und Youtube auch auf einem 199€ Tablet schauen kann. Als Convertible ebenfalls etwas völlig anderes. Hier sollte eher mal klar gestellt werden was denn nun gesucht wird. Optimales Laptop bis 800€? Ausreichendes Laptop so günstig wie möglich? Oder Convertibles/Tablets?


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Ich würde gerne meinen kompletten Papierkram  auf einen PC verlagern außerdem ist es auch viel angenehmer am PC mitzuschreiben als auf Papier.  

Deshalb suche ich einen leichten dünnen leistungsstarken Laptop.

Und auch wenn ich eigentlich lieber weniger ausgeben wollte ist das Angebot einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Falls du weniger ausgeben willst und auch mit 14 Zoll auskommst würde ich dir meinen bereits aufgezählten empfehlen.


----------



## Wombat-26 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Hier noch 2 Alternativen, musst aber bei beiden irgendwo Abstriche machen

Das Zenbook hat wohl kein IPS
Das Travelmate "nur" Skylake und nicht Kabylake

Habe mir selbst auch das HP bestellt, da ich ziemlich genau die selben Ansprüche habe wie du und denke zu dem Preis kriegt man aktuell nichts besseres.
Das HP ist übrigens spiegelnd, falls das ausschlaggebend ist.

Edit: Das HP ist übrigens auch mit Abstand das dünnste und leichteste, was man zu dem Preis kriegt

ASUS Zenbook UX310UA-FC336T grau (90NB0CJ1-M05270)
Acer Education TravelMate X3 X349-M-54W1 "Campus Edition"


----------



## azzih (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Kein Mensch schreibt konstant in Vorlesungen mit das legt man schon in den ersten 2 Wochen ab, weil vollkommen utopisch. Am idealsten wäre für Studium sowas wie das MS Surface, da kannste mit dem Stift direkt in Folien Notizen rein machen.

Hardwaredaten sind vollkommen irrelevant für solche Notebooks: Nen i3  und 4Gig RAM samt ner SSD sind prinzipiell schon optimal für deine Ansprüche. Mattes Display wäre noch wichtig und generell die Verarbeitung samt Akkulaufzeit. Ob das Ding jetzt Skylake hat oder so ein Kleinkram ist wie gesagt komplett unwichtig.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Genau das kann das Lenovo Yoga auch, die App Drawboard PDF dazu (war bei mir schon da) und schon kann man ebenso direkt in die PDFs schreiben und das nicht nur mit seinem Finger sondern auch mittels Text.


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Ich sagte ja nicht das ich konstant mitschreibe  aber wenn ich bei dem mitgeschrieben noch Zeit sparen kann ist das optimal. Mir gehts eher um die Arbeit danach und in Freistunden. 
Das das HP ein spiegelndes Display hat habe ich garnicht gesehen o.O


----------



## Wombat-26 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



azzih schrieb:


> Kein Mensch schreibt konstant in Vorlesungen mit das legt man schon in den ersten 2 Wochen ab, weil vollkommen utopisch. Am idealsten wäre für Studium sowas wie das MS Surface, da kannste mit dem Stift direkt in Folien Notizen rein machen.
> 
> Hardwaredaten sind vollkommen irrelevant für solche Notebooks: Nen i3  und 4Gig RAM samt ner SSD sind prinzipiell schon optimal für deine Ansprüche. Mattes Display wäre noch wichtig und generell die Verarbeitung samt Akkulaufzeit. Ob das Ding jetzt Skylake hat oder so ein Kleinkram ist wie gesagt komplett unwichtig.



Ist jedem selbst überlassen, was "ideal" für sein Studium ist. In meinem Fall ist das Surface einfach zu klein, bietet zu wenig für seinen Preis, die Tastatur ist beim Schreiben von langen Texten echt nicht angenehm und die Benutzung ohne einen Festen Untergrund, wie z.B. einen Tisch ist auch umständlich. 
Ob er jetzt jede Vorlesung mitschreibt und wie utopisch das ist, tut ja in erster Linie nichts zur Sache. Sein Ziel ist ein Gerät, welches ihm als Primäres Arbeitswerkzeug dient. Und das Surface ist in meinen Augen absolut kein würdiger Laptopersatz.

Die Tatsache welche CPU Generation etc das Ding jetzt verbaut hat ist genauso wenig unwichtig. Wenn ich mir ein Gerät kaufe (vorallem in der Preisklasse von 800€), mache ich mir mehr oder weniger auch direkt Gedanken über den Wiederverkaufspreis bzw die Langlebigkeit. Mal abgesehen von der Mehrleistung der neuen Generation, ist diese auch sparsamer und das wiederum ist, wie du selbst schon sagtest, ein zentraler Punkt für ein solches Gerät.



ChrisSchw schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja nicht das ich konstant mitschreibe  aber wenn ich bei dem mitgeschrieben noch Zeit sparen kann ist das optimal. Mir gehts eher um die Arbeit danach und in Freistunden.
> Das das HP ein spiegelndes Display hat habe ich garnicht gesehen o.O



Das steht auch nirgends, aber jemand hat bei HP angerufen und sich erkundigt


----------



## flotus1 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Ganz sicher mitdem spiegelnden Panel?
Den HP gibt es mit 2 verschiedenen Panels. Das mit hoher Auflösung spiegelt, das hat inzwischen fast Tradition . Aber ich dachte das FullHD-Panel wäre matt. War es zumindest bei der Skylake-Version.


----------



## Wombat-26 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Habe selbst nicht angerufen, sondern eben nur gelesen, wie jemand sagte, er hat HP Kontaktiert und ihm wurde gesagt, es sei spiegelnd.
Matt wäre mir definitiv auch lieber


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Es ist ganz sicher das es spiegelnd ist? 
Ich bin mir nämlich nicht allzu sicher ob es so sinnvoll ist das Ding mit nem Spiegelnden Display zu kaufen.
Die Leute hinter mir freuen sich bestimmt


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Den HP gibt es mit 2 verschiedenen Panels. Das mit hoher Auflösung spiegelt, das hat inzwischen fast Tradition . Aber ich dachte das FullHD-Panel wäre matt. War es zumindest bei der Skylake-Version.



Business-Bereich mit ProBook und EliteBook gibts nahezu kein spiegelndes Display.
Bei den Serien für Normalsterblichen wie Pavilion, Envy, etc.. sind matte Displays genau so selten wie bei der Konkurrenz. (Ideapad, Aspire, etc.)


----------



## Wombat-26 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



ChrisSchw schrieb:


> Es ist ganz sicher das es spiegelnd ist?
> Ich bin mir nämlich nicht allzu sicher ob es so sinnvoll ist das Ding mit nem Spiegelnden Display zu kaufen.
> Die Leute hinter mir freuen sich bestimmt



Spiegelnd in der Uni ist garkein Problem. Im Gegenteil, so können dir die Leute von hinten nicht die ganze Zeit auf den Bildschirm gaffen, falls du mal surfst oder so.
Aber draußen ist spiegelnd echt unschön.
Kam bisher immer mit matt und spiegelnd klar. Und falls es doch zu sehr stört, hat man immernoch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



Wombat-26 schrieb:


> Spiegelnd in der Uni ist garkein Problem. Im Gegenteil, so können dir die Leute von hinten nicht die ganze Zeit auf den Bildschirm gaffen, falls du mal surfst oder so.
> Aber draußen ist spiegelnd echt unschön.
> Kam bisher immer mit matt und spiegelnd klar. Und falls es doch zu sehr stört, hat man immernoch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.



und mit dem normalen Licht von oben ist kein Problem für einen selbst?
Ist es zu 100% sicher das es das nur in spiegeln und nicht in Matt gibt? sonst würde ich morgen selbst mal anrufen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Es gibt nur das eine und wenn das spiegelnd ist, dann ja. 

Allerdings macht das wirklich nix aus solange du nicht in der Sonne sitzt. Mit Licht von oben ist nicht so wichtig, denn das Licht strahlt ja nicht direkt auf den Bildschirm. Überleg mal wie viele Leute Macbooks nutzen. Sind die etwa matt? Ich bin bisher auch mit beidem klar gekommen.

Ich bleib bei der Meinung für 760€ bekommst du nirgendwo ein besseres Gerät aktuell. Viel weniger würde ich auch gar nicht ausgeben wollen, gerade  in der Uni ist die Kombination aus Leistung, großer Akku und Gewicht unerlässlich. Touch und Convertibles ersetzen keinen Laptop zum arbeiten in meinen Augen. Zöger nicht allzu lange die Lieferzeit beträgt etwa 5-10 Werktage was darauf hindeutet das das Teil gut gekauft wird.


----------



## Wombat-26 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



ChrisSchw schrieb:


> und mit dem normalen Licht von oben ist kein Problem für einen selbst?
> Ist es zu 100% sicher das es das nur in spiegeln und nicht in Matt gibt? sonst würde ich morgen selbst mal anrufen.



Nein eigentlich nicht. Sonst hätten ja auch alle Tabletnutzer incl MS Surface Probleme in der Uni.
Wie gesagt, hab gelesen, dass jemand dort angerufen hat und er sagte, es sei spiegelnd.

Kann dem guten Herrn über mir nur zustimmen. Habe meins heute Morgen, etwa um 3 bestellt und der Liefertermin ist voraussichtlich der 21.11.
Ich suche auch schon seit Wochen nach einem guten Ultrabook im Bereich bis 800€.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



Wombat-26 schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht. Sonst hätten ja auch alle Tabletnutzer incl MS Surface Probleme in der Uni.
> Wie gesagt, hab gelesen, dass jemand dort angerufen hat und er sagte, es sei spiegelnd.



Aha ein weiterer Mydealzer hier 

Jap es sollte keine Probleme mit dem spiegelnden Display geben. Die Macbooks spiegeln ja auch...


----------



## flotus1 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Und ich bin der Meinung dass ein spiegelndes Panel ein Ausschlusskriterium wäre. Das stört nicht nur im Freien sondern eigentlich fast überall.
Daumen hoch für HP dass diese Angabe nirgendwo verfügbar zu sein scheint. Da musst du es wohl drauf ankommen lassen und bei Nichtgefallen zurück schicken.


----------



## ChrisSchw (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Ja ich werds mir dann jetzt auch bestellen^^
Mal sehen ob es noch eine anständige kleine Funk Maus und Schutztasche gibt.
Hat da jemand eine Idee? wär gut wenns eine wäre mit Plastik Kern. Wird ja gerne mal Gedrückt und geschuppst im Bus^^


----------



## Geizerheinz (8. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Es gibt ja auch Folien, die man auf das Display packen kann, die ein spiegelndes Display matt machen. Hab aber keine Erfahrung ob die Teile wirklich etwas taugen.  Spiegelnde Displays sind ja schon fast Standard, sehe zumindest kaum noch matte im Angebot.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem HP Spectre 360 sammeln können? Möchte mir gerne eins für's Studizm zulegen. Das Teil soll mein 'Hauptgerät' werden, sodass ich auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben würd. Wichtig ist mir, dass das Gerät robust ist und ne hohe Akkulaufzeit hat. Leistungstechnisch sollte es auch rund 2 Jahre mindestens den Anforderungen standhalten. Alternativ lacht mich auch das Lenovo Yoga 900 an.


----------



## ChrisSchw (9. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Noch danke an jeden der hier so fleißig mit diskutiert und beraten hat. Ihr habt mir alle sehr geholfen.


----------



## flotus1 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Sag bitte auf jeden Fall Bescheid was für ein Panel es ist wenn es angekommen ist. Das würde ich jetzt schon gerne wissen.

Edit: ach ja, zum Thema matte Folien: Es gibt sie durchaus und ich finde sie taugen auch was. Habe selber eine auf dem Smartphone. Das Problem bei Laptops ist aber dass man die Folien bei dieser Größe nahezu unmöglich Blasen- und Fusselfrei anbringen kann. Davon würde ich deshalb bei Laptops Abstand nehmen. Auch ist es eher nicht so dass spiegelnde Panels mehr und mehr zum Standard werden. Soweit ich den Markt überblicke ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Das Display ist definitiv spiegelnd. Da ein weiterer hier und ich das Angebot über mydealz gefunde haben kann ich das sicher sagen. Einige Leute haben ihr Envy schon bekommen und sind soeben am berichten.


----------



## ChrisSchw (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das Display ist definitiv spiegelnd. Da ein weiterer hier und ich das Angebot über mydealz gefunde haben kann ich das sicher sagen. Einige Leute haben ihr Envy schon bekommen und sind soeben am berichten.



Wo finde ich denn en paar Berichte? 
Ich werde definitiv was dazu schreiben sobald es ankommt. Wird aber noch dauer... Der Liefertermin is aktuell der 21


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Einen richtigen Bericht nicht so, aber hier auf Seite 9:
[Studenten] HP ENVY 13-ab001ng (13" Ultrabook, i5-7200U Kaby Lake, 256GB NVMe SSD, FHD-IPS, 8 GB RAM, WLAN-ac, Windows 10, 1,3 kg)
Vorher wurden glaub ich auch noch ein paar Sachen erläutert. Das letzte Problem was er schildert wurde ein paar Kommentare weiter unten behoben.

Ebenfalls kann man dem Liefertermin nicht vertrauen, denn der ist wirklich bei jedem der 21. Manche haben allerdings von dpd selbst schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen obwohl bei HP selbst noch der 21. steht. Ich denke du kannst noch früher mit dem Teil rechnen als erwartet.


----------



## ChrisSchw (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Einen richtigen Bericht nicht so, aber hier auf Seite 9:
> [Studenten] HP ENVY 13-ab001ng (13" Ultrabook, i5-7200U Kaby Lake, 256GB NVMe SSD, FHD-IPS, 8 GB RAM, WLAN-ac, Windows 10, 1,3 kg)
> Vorher wurden glaub ich auch noch ein paar Sachen erläutert. Das letzte Problem was er schildert wurde ein paar Kommentare weiter unten behoben.
> 
> Ebenfalls kann man dem Liefertermin nicht vertrauen, denn der ist wirklich bei jedem der 21. Manche haben allerdings von dpd selbst schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen obwohl bei HP selbst noch der 21. steht. Ich denke du kannst noch früher mit dem Teil rechnen als erwartet.



Naja ich habe ja erst gestern bestellt von daher wird es bestimmt noch eine Weile dauern. Und danke für denn Link.


----------



## ChrisSchw (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Das HP besitzt ja auch 2x 3.1 USB.
Lohnt es sich dafür extra einen 3.1 USB Stick zuzulegen?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Wenn du sehr gerne und oft sehr große Dateien über USB transferierst, dann bitte. 
Für die Uni reicht ein 16GB USB 3er Stick.


----------



## ChrisSchw (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wenn du sehr gerne und oft sehr große Dateien über USB transferierst, dann bitte.
> Für die Uni reicht ein 16GB USB 3er Stick.



Okay danke.

Weiß jemand wie lange es bei anderen gedauert hat bis sie das Notebook bekommen haben?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Wir wissen auch alle nicht mehr als in den 10 Seiten Kommentaren steht. Manche haben es jedoch bereits erhalten obwohl deren Liefertermin auch der 21. war.


----------



## ChrisSchw (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wir wissen auch alle nicht mehr als in den 10 Seiten Kommentaren steht. Manche haben es jedoch bereits erhalten obwohl deren Liefertermin auch der 21. war.



Jetzt ist es schon nicht mehr auf der Seite, ging anscheinend zu gut weg ^^ zum Glück hab ich noch zugeschlagen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Jap scheint sehr gut weg gegangen zu sein. Das das nicht mehr auf der Seite ist denk ich aber eher liegt an einem Fehler. Denn selbst wenn es ausverkaufdt sein sollte würden die das ja njicht einfach von der Website löschen.


----------



## Wombat-26 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Habe meins heute bekommen. Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Das Display stört drinnen überhaupt nicht, hatte leider bei dem Wetter noch keine Gelegenheit es im Freien zu testen. Der Sound hat mich überrascht. Ist für ein so dünnes Gerät wirklich ordentlich.


----------



## ChrisSchw (11. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

wann genau hattest du bestellt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Habs auch heute bekommen. Hab am ersten Tag des Angebots bestellt. Bin wirklich sehr positiv überrascht von Sound Display Akku und Verarbeitung allgemein. Spiegelndes Display ist mir zunächst drinnen überhaupt nicht aufgefallen trotz Licht also stört wirklich gar nicht. 

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist ich möchte einen Windows Clean Install machen um wirklich nen frisches Windows zu bekommen statt die hp bloatware da, aber woher bekomme ich die ganzen Treiber wieder? Das Gerät ist so neu ich finde dazu nirgends eine Treiber Auflistung für dieses Modell.


----------



## Abductee (11. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Scheint noch nicht eingepflegt zu sein.
Du findest die Treiber normal hier:
http://support.hp.com/de-de/drivers

Falls das Windows 10 die Netzwerkkartentreiber kennt, kannst du auch mit dem HP-Softpaq arbeiten.
Client Management Solutions - Drivers and BIOS | HP(R) Official Site

Der ist eigentlich für die Business-Serien gedacht und arbeitet schlanker als der aufgeblasene Downloadmanager von den Consumer-Notebooks.

Ich würd sicherheitshalber aber vor dem Neuaufsetzen eine Treiberextraktion mit Doubledriver machen.
Ein Backup schadet nie.
Double Driver 4.1 - Treiber sichern und wiederherstellen Download


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Danke aber auf der ersten Seite war ich schon und mein Produkt wird nicht gefunden 

Das mit dem Double Driver werd ich mal machen danke.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*

Vielleicht mal nen kleines Update wenn es noch jemanden interessiert:

Hab das Notebook jetzt komplett neu aufgesetzt, Treiber wurden automatisch installiert, keine Ahnung warum aber nach einiger Zeit war alles ich musst lediglich Wlan und noch einen Treiber über den Gereätemanager installieren.
Zum Gerät selbst: Bin begeistert also wirklich. Akku hält bei Wlan/Office/Surf Betrieb gut 9-10 Stunden durch, Display spiegelnd stört kein bisschen. Die Verarbeitung ist top, das Gerät ist schnell und ich lieeeebe das Touchpad. Es ist wirklich sehr leicht und handlich. Lüfter geht so gut wie nie an außerhalb von irgendwelchen Installationen.
Negative Aspekte bisher lediglich der Aufklappmechanismus. Das Display hat unten eine kleine Schiene die beim aufklappen das Gerät etwas nach hinten zieht und die Tastatur somit leicht anwinkelt. Stört allerdings nur beim Aufklappen etwas und ich denke man gewöhnt saich dran.


----------



## ChrisSchw (13. November 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Uni -800€*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal nen kleines Update wenn es noch jemanden interessiert:
> 
> Hab das Notebook jetzt komplett neu aufgesetzt, Treiber wurden automatisch installiert, keine Ahnung warum aber nach einiger Zeit war alles ich musst lediglich Wlan und noch einen Treiber über den Gereätemanager installieren.
> Zum Gerät selbst: Bin begeistert also wirklich. Akku hält bei Wlan/Office/Surf Betrieb gut 9-10 Stunden durch, Display spiegelnd stört kein bisschen. Die Verarbeitung ist top, das Gerät ist schnell und ich lieeeebe das Touchpad. Es ist wirklich sehr leicht und handlich. Lüfter geht so gut wie nie an außerhalb von irgendwelchen Installationen.
> Negative Aspekte bisher lediglich der Aufklappmechanismus. Das Display hat unten eine kleine Schiene die beim aufklappen das Gerät etwas nach hinten zieht und die Tastatur somit leicht anwinkelt. Stört allerdings nur beim Aufklappen etwas und ich denke man gewöhnt saich dran.



Jetzt freue ich mich nur noch mehr auf das Notebook hoffentlich kommt es bald^^
Ich glaube aber das dieses leichte Anwinkeln super ist wenn man ihn in Vorlesungen benutzt da es sich so einfacher schreiben lässt.
ein Kollege von mir hat ein Sony Notebook mit dem gleichen Mechanismus, dort ist es sehr angenehm mit zu schreiben.


----------

